# AWESOME sermon on Hypocrisy! Must Listen



## Matthias (Nov 22, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - Hypocrisy

This is excellent stuff 

2Co 13:5 Examine yourselves, whether ye be in the faith; prove your own selves. Know ye not your own selves, how that Jesus Christ is in you, except ye be reprobates?


----------

